# PID out put type



## stuchambers (20/1/13)

Hey all,

I have purchased a PID for my single vessel recirc system however I think i may have purchased the wrong one.
I am running a SSR did i need to get a PID specific to be used with an SSR or should it work with any PID.

Cheers Stu


----------



## bignath (20/1/13)

Got a link to the unit you purchased stu?


----------



## stuchambers (20/1/13)

Unfortunately I don't I can give you the model number REX-C100FK02-M*AN it says on the sheet that came with it the the M part of the model number stands for relay contact output.
It also states that V would stand for voltage impluse output (SSR) which is why I am thinking I have wrong one now.
It is all hooked up and I can hear the PID click on but the there is no activity on the SSR.


----------



## QldKev (20/1/13)

You've already guessed it, you can have a relay out OR SSR out pid.

** Any electronic gurus please correct me if I put this wrong. **

A relay output is an off/off switch that switches the volt/current. So you supply a voltage to one side and you receive a voltage at the other side when the pid triggers ON

A SSR output outputs a voltage to trigger ON. So it has a +'ve and -'ve terminals.


With a relay output, do you know what it is rated to. You may not even need to worry about an external relay? Just wire the device to switch via the pid itself; the same as we do on the stc-1000.

If that is not suitable, you could emulate the pid ssr output using the relay pid. You will most likely be limited to slower cycle times as the pid will think it's a relay and wont output pulses for the SSR.






edit: Updated pic to show normal pid SSR hookup


QldKev


----------



## browndog (20/1/13)

Well with the PIDs I have you can set them in different modes and in the case of my mash PID it runs on on/off mode via the alarm relays. I tracked down the manual for you unit here http://www.fmfranklin.com.au/products/data/rkc/c100inst.pdf I don't have enough smarts and it would take me hrs of looking at the chinglish to answer your question, QLDKev should be right onto it though.


----------



## shmang (20/1/13)

QldKev's picture of the "SSR hook up from a RELAY output PID" is the only way it will work on your unit.
I would be checking the current rating of the relay output first to see if you need a SSR at all, if you don't its one less thing to go wrong


----------



## stuchambers (20/1/13)

Thanks guy
The switch is rated to 250v AC 3Amps. It will be running a 2400W element so it isn't suitable.
I think I will rig it up how QLDKEV suggests with a 9 volt battery 
Again thanks for your help.

Cheers Stu


----------



## Thirsty Boy (21/1/13)

I would be checking your settings...

My PIDs can run a few different ways, including running PID control via their own internal relays (low power, not suitable for brewing purposes generally) - I thik maybe you have your PID set to control via its internal relays rather than by outputting a voltage to the SSR.

If you can "hear the PID click on" then what I think is happening is that the internal relays are clicking on, and you have it set up to control a circuit that runs through them. A control voltage for a PID isn't going to be making any sound.

Read your instructions carefully and look at the output settings. You may have the wrong type of PID, but then again you may just have the wrong option selected on a perfectly good one.

Here are some snips from my PIDs instruction manual

outy
Method of controlled output
0,1,2


Note 1


Note 1 (applies to “outy”) :

0: Relay J1 as alarm output; SSR Disabled, normally used for upper or lower limit alarm trigger control

1: Relay J1 PID controlled output: SSR Disabled. Contact controlled output

2: Relay J1 as alarm output; SSR PID controlled 10 Volts DC output. No Contact controlled output



So of the three settings, 0 and 1 will run control, either as a simple setpoint alarm control or as PID through the internal relays - while option 3 is what you need to choose to run an SSR.

No idea whether even the idea let alone the actual instructions are applicable to your particular PID... but its probably worth a look if you hadn't been through all this stuff before.

TB


edit - posts since I started typing... Obviously your PID is different to mine. As a side note, I drive my RIMS by using the relays in my PID - I run something similar to Kevs diagram where I have an external 10A relay (contact) with a 12V control coil. A separate 12V power supply is routed through the PID's low current relays, the PID turns the 12V on and off, which activates the coil on the high current relay. I have a minimum control period of 2 seconds.... and it all works just fine. So even if your unit cant for some reason drive an SSR... a cheap mechanical relay and 12V power source will save the day.

Note - Kevs diagram has given me some ideas for my system.... thansk Kev.


----------



## QldKev (21/1/13)

Let us know how you go with the 9V battery, not sure how long it will last?


----------

